# Is it possible to sync the Nokia N73 with Gentoo Linux?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I currently I have an Palm Treo and I think about upgrading the the Nokia N73. The only reason I got the Palm was Linux compatibility. Who can tell me if it is possible to sync the N73 agenda with for example evolution or kontact? What alternatives (mobile telephone/pim) are there to Palm?

----------

## Q-collective

Slap in the back. I'm wondering the same.

----------

## quark

Hi guys,

 it is possible and works without much problems with app-pda/libopensync and app-pda/msynctool. I have only used bluetooth and have no idea whether also usb would work. Note that the sync will hang if you have attached pictures to the contacts. This is the only bug I've seen.

 I am planning to write a howto about this, but it ain't very difficult to figure out. PM me if you need help before I get the howto done. I will inform here when it is done.

----------

